# Big Turbo Stock Internals?



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

Would it be safe to run a Gt2871R tuned to 340WHP on stock internals? When I get back from Iraq I am deffinatly going to be switching to a bigger turbo but Id like to stick with stock internals. I want 330-340 WHP if this is not a good option please recomend one for me thank you.


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

IE makes some awesome rods do it.


----------



## slvrbmbr (Jun 2, 2009)

tyrol sport did the vf engineering rss kit on stock internals . if you search there is a thread on it from maybe a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

The reason I want to stick to stock internals is I take alot of pride in doing all of my own work and aside from a few v8's I dont feel I have enough experiance to tackle rods on this car. I really dont think id mess anything up but the fact that I paid $23000 + who knows how much in mods makes it a scary proposition.


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah but can you afford to bend a rod..


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i doubt he will bend a rod unless his rods suck or he does alot of redline runs from a stand still... then you will put alot of torque on ur rods alot till one gets too stressed and bends...
You guys give this bottom end so little credit. lmao.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

Rods are not that hard to do. I didnt do mine first hand but if i had to i could. There is a diy in the 1.8t forum thats like 50 min on how to do them. It gives you a good idea to start with.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IMAN973)*

Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPYIUylUW9I
Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEHoOJ_tCVI
Part 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
Part 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
Part 5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Well i just had a look at all 5 vids....
WTF was i thinking !!!
I can do this in my back yard and one hand tied behind my back.....
NOOOT......
Sure a lot of techs in the Vortex lately...
I mean seriously, ITS RODS FFS !!!!


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Big Turbo Stock Internals? (100% Euro)*

our A3 2.0t has been running the APR stage 3 kit for over a year on stock internals and its fine. It was dyno'd at 344whp.


----------



## 100% Euro (Jul 29, 2008)

May I ask how is your A3 driven? I do drive relativly hard mostly from a roll I dont like to do to many standing starts. I have personally heard of more people bending rods with K04 then with a bigger turbo, my guess is this is attributed to the torque coming in so low and so fast. Is this a good assumption? And could I get further insight please into if feasable and relativaly safe? Plese excuse my spelling I know its horible.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: (100% Euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *100% Euro* »_May I ask how is your A3 driven? I do drive relativly hard mostly from a roll I dont like to do to many standing starts. I have personally heard of more people bending rods with K04 then with a bigger turbo, my guess is this is attributed to the torque coming in so low and so fast. Is this a good assumption? And could I get further insight please into if feasable and relativaly safe? Plese excuse my spelling I know its horible.

The A3 is driven pretty much how you described. Its driven relatively hard mostly from a roll. We are still running a stock clutch so that should tell you something. The APR stage 3 kit has been in the car for over a year and has worked flawlessly. Only problem the car has had in that time is an intercooler pipe popping off once and the vacuum line going to the boost controller split once which has nothing to do with the turbo kit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (asylum)*

We only require rods on our kit when you run the 100 octane program. We have found the pump gas program to be safe and have hundreds of customers with out kit for the past 4 years.
http://www.goapr.com/products/stage3_trans20t.html


----------



## MikekiM (Aug 21, 2001)

Our A4 running the AWE GT2871 kit is on stock internals and running great.
European Car article .pdf


----------



## mac sauce (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (MikekiM)*

im still on stock internals with my 3071r and im currently running 20lbs. probably not the best thing to do but im almost due for a timing belt job so im gonna get rods done at the same time.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (mac sauce)*

Good luck with that 20 psi man lol.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (mac sauce)*

X2. 
I've got 20k with my stock rod setup and all I have is an occasional cold start issue.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: (mac sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mac sauce* »_im still on stock internals with my 3071r and im currently running 20lbs. probably not the best thing to do but im almost due for a timing belt job so im gonna get rods done at the same time. 

how much power are you making at 20psi?


----------

